# 3 for 3 with Attitude



## Trafic (Aug 7, 2009)

Just got in my 3rd order from Attitude.  Not even sure how many days it took because I don't pay attention anymore.  I order, it arrives About 1.5 weeks later.

Picked up Reserva Privada OG Kush the 18.  Really excited about this one.  Also got Lowlife ak auto, Lowlife AK Blueberry and Joint Doctor Easy Rider.

Very satisfied with Attitude.

Did get some germ problems (0 for 10 germed) with Nirvana Fourway, but i assume it was just a bad batch as Nirvana's NL germed 10 for 10.


----------



## tesla (Aug 8, 2009)

I am a few weeks ahead of you with the OG#18 I will be putting them in flower in two weeks I only bought two of them and one is really looking bad. The other one is outstanding and looking like my original OG. I had only 4 Sagarmatha Diamond head pop out of 10. Other than that, 100% germ rate with the other  12 strains I bought. Good luck with your grow.


----------



## smokybear (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like some great strains. Definitely keep us posted. I'm looking forward to seeing some grow journals. Take care and be safe.


----------



## jungle (Aug 8, 2009)

Trafic I ordered fourway seeds from amsterdamseeds....the first time I ever ordered seeds..and had terrible luck germinating them also.....out of 6 seeds i had one seed germinate..I was lucky it was female....I have four seeds left....maybe I will try them again someday.....but i think there was something wrong with my fourway seeds....Other seeds i had germinated didmuch better


----------



## Locked (Aug 8, 2009)

Good to hear Attitude still rocks...I hve been getting my beans on seed bay now...


----------



## waldo79 (Aug 14, 2009)

I ordered the OG Kush #18 and Lowlife Auto AK from The Attitude. The Kush is about week 4 from seed, 3 plants. Disappointed with the auto Ak, very low yield. Plan to use the Kush for cloning. Also have NL from Ministry of Cannabis and am cloning that as well. Got the NL from Dr. Chronic, going to ask Attitude to carry Ministry of Cannabis because it really working well so far and I want to try the White Widow.


----------



## Trafic (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, surprised you got a low yield from the auto ak.  Mine seem to be getting huge.  I'll see how it ends up in a month or so.


----------

